# Router kicking me off every two hours



## AnneBoleynn (Oct 11, 2009)

I've had this router almost a year. At first I had the security enabled with a password but when I had it like that it would kick my connection on my laptop off every two hours and 5 minutes. I turned the security off and all was fine. I just turned it on again and the same thing. The only way to get a connection back on my laptop is to unplug the power from the router and plug it back in. If I disable the security password it will stay on forever. It's only with the password that I ever get any trouble. Router is Linksys - BEFW11S4.

I've asked other places and no one has been able to help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd do a complete factory reset and reconfiguration. I'd also download and install the latest firmware for the router.


----------



## AnneBoleynn (Oct 11, 2009)

I've tried that a few times to no avail.


----------



## techbytes (Oct 10, 2009)

What encryption are you setting? WEP (64 or 128) or WPA/WPA2?


----------



## AnneBoleynn (Oct 11, 2009)

It is WPA.


----------



## techbytes (Oct 10, 2009)

Have you tried WEP 128-bit or WPA2 to see if you are getting disconnected?
What is the make and model of your laptop?


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

Does your router have a parental control function? If it does try switching this off.


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

What kind of wifi adapter do you use?


----------



## AnneBoleynn (Oct 11, 2009)

I am useless with technology. I don't understand most of what is being asked.


----------



## AnneBoleynn (Oct 11, 2009)

Sigh. It's still doing it and driving me nuts.
Anyone willing to speak to me like an idiot (me being the idiot) and please help?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Given that you don't know the terms, please tell us how you did a factory reset and reconfiguration. I'm guessing you haven't actually done that.




The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

